# Oakley's Neuter! Please keep him in your prayers



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley is getting neutered tomorrow and I am so nervous! I live in a small town and my vet requires a two night stay. I dropped him off this afternoon and surgery will be tomorrow and if all goes well he can come home Thurs. Please say a prayer or keep him in your thoughts. Missing him so much already!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Bless your heart, I know you are worried. For the life of me I cannot understand why he has to be there so long! But all will be well. Riley did not even need a collar!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

We'll be wishing you the best with the surgery. I''m sure it will go well but we worry as parents. I can't imagine that long a stay either. Tyler had to stay one night after his neuter since it was a complicated one with his undescended testicles. Did your vet give a reason? He is doing pre-surgery bloodwork right and checking for any retained baby teeth? Are you getting Oakley chipped to? Please make sure of what kind of warming blankets they use at the vet's. We had a dog who was burned very badly because the vet used old electric ones not the water flow through ones. It was a nightmare and required surgery.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Saying a prayer for Oakley and you tomorrow. He will be fine. I also live in a small town, but Pipper didn't have to spend the night. He came home a few hours later and thought he should run around and play. He never even noticed his stitches.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Honestly he will be fine. Neuter is very low risk. I know how stressful it is when you are separated from your baby. I will be thinking of the little one tomorrow. Good luck Oakley, you sweet thing.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! A two night stay for a simple neuter? That is usually same day out patient. Bailey came home with internal disolvable stitches and some pain meds a few hours later.

Have you asked why he has to stay so long? If both testicles are descended and he is getting pre op bloodwork to make sure he can safely handle anesthesia (make sure it is isoflurane), I can't imagine why the vet would keep him so long.

Please make sure you read these Stickies before tomorrow:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/84779-anesthesia.html

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/120518-warning-about-heating-pads.html


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Two nights is unusual, but if I remember correctly you're in a rural area in western Il, correct? Praying all goes well for your baby!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this a 24 hour emergency vet clinic with staff during the night? Or will he be left alone when the office closes? 

Most vets in my experience want to send patients home at night where they can be watched by their owner rather than left alone in a cage all night. If their condition is serious enough, I've had to take a pet to a 24 hour ER vet for the night, then pick them up and bring them back to my regular vet in the morning.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

First time I've heard of 2 night stay unless there are other issues. I will keep Oakley in my thoughts tomorrow. Please do blood work and read stickies, they helped me figure out what to ask the vet about his surgery protocol.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would definately question a two night stay for a simple neuter. I would request he come home if its not a 24 hour ER hospital where he's monitored. Otherwise he will be left alone and instead he could be home with you where you can watch him. I know all will go well but I wouldn't let him stay that long for something so simple. Call and find out what the reasoning is for such a long stay.


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Two night stay does sound a bit much. Jackson is scheduled for the 21 drop off in the am pick him up in the pm. Wishing you best Oakley


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

maggieh said:


> Two nights is unusual, but if I remember correctly you're in a rural area in western Il, correct? Praying all goes well for your baby!


Yes Maggie, I am in Macomb. Thank you everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of Oakley today and anxious to hear it's all done. I hope they let you take Oakley home earlier. I agree about asking if there's someone there overnight if not, no way would I leave my dog at the vet's overnight. Mine has a vet tech 24/7. Could it be possible that the vet practice wants to charge more money doing it that way? Hope not but really not the norm at all.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

You will both be in my prayers!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Thinking of Oakley


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Prayers Sweet One. We Are Thinking of you. Yogi Says It will be All right.*
*Hugs Little one.*
*Nickee & Yogi******


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

*Neuter*

I know it is scary but he will be fine. I would ask that they check for retained baby teeth. Lily had three of them and it saves another anesthesia Good luck try not to worry.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking in to see how everything went today with Oakley.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

How is little Oakley?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

How'd Oakley do?


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checked in this morning see see how Oakley is doing?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

How's Oakley this morning?


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Hope Oakley is doing well. He's in my thoughts and prayers as well as all of your family.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone and sorry for not getting back! I was able to bring him home and he did just fine! When I picked him up I thought he looked a little sad.. But now he acts like nothing happened!


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Oakley Jackson said:


> Thanks everyone and sorry for not getting back! I was able to bring him home and he did just fine! When I picked him up I thought he looked a little sad.. But now he acts like nothing happened!


:smilie_daumenpos: Relieved Oakley did so well!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad it over and Oakley is fine!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy it's over and he is doing well


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Great to Hear. *
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So glad he's home with you. The next problem will be...keeping him calm and not too active. Good luck with that. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: We all worry so much and then the biggest issue is how they don't want to act like they just had surgery. B)


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I will say a prayer for Oakley. I know he will do great! Stay busy so you don't miss him to much!


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh it already happened?! Well I'm glad he did ok!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

Yayyy Oakley


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news! Kisses for Oakley!


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad all went well!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Glad it went well. Now heal very, very fast little Oakley.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking back on Oakley today. Hope he is feeling well!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:thumbsup:Thumbs up for Oakley!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Checking back on Oakley today. Hope he is feeling well!


He is doing great! I wish he would not run and jump so much though!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oakley Jackson said:


> He is doing great! I wish he would not run and jump so much though!


Yay! I am so glad he is doing well.
It is so hard to keep them quiet, especially when you are so happy that they are feeling well enough to play!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> Yay! I am so glad he is doing well.
> It is so hard to keep them quiet, especially when you are so happy that they are feeling well enough to play!


That's for sure! I know if he was just laying around all day I would be worried that something was wrong! But I am just so glad it is over with!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am so happy for you that Oakley is doing so well! 

I am just curious why your vet's office wanted to keep him for two days. Did they ever explain to you why? 

Oakley is so adorable!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------

